# suche Händler/Züchter von Shubunkis nahe Halle



## dersil (4. Okt. 2009)

Hallo an alle

ich wohne in Halle/Saale - Sachsen/Anhalt und bin auf der Suche nach Shubunkis.

Mein Teich ist hier

Wer weiß wo ich - wenn auch erst nächstes Jahr - in meiner Umgebung an diese Fische rankomme.
Ich würde mir die Fische gerne selber aussuchen, deswegen kommt wohl kein Onlinehandel in Frage.
Es sei denn, es weiß einer einen wo ich bestimmen kann ob schwarz/weis oder schwarz/rot etc. auswählen kann. Diese Auswahl würde mir schon reichen.

Danke schon mal
Silvio


----------



## Inken (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hallo Silvio!

Schau mal hier: Mama - __ Goldfisch, Papa - __ Shubunkin!

Und was dabei herauskommt, ist niedlich, 5cm lang und sehr bunt!

Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl, wobei die wirklich hübschen leider sehr kamerascheu sind...

   
    

Vielleicht plant ihr ja im nächsten Sommer eine Fahrt an die Nordsee? Du könntest dir gerne welche aussuchen!


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hallo Silvio.

Schau doch im nächsten Frühjahr mal bei Dehner, Zoo & Co., Zoo Klee (so heißt der draußen in Peißen denke ich) oder anderen kleineren Geschäften rein.
Die Angebote wechseln ständig und ebenso leider auch die Qualität.

Schau Dir vor dem Kauf die Anlagen und Tiere genau an.
Sind die Fische sichtbar krank (stehen teilnahmslos in den Ecken, klemmen die Flossen, haben trübe Augen, verschleimte - weißliche Schuppen oder gar weiße Pünktchen auf dem Körper), dann lass die Finger davon und geh in einen anderen Laden.

Da Du die Tiere einige Jahre haben möchtest, nimm Dir die Zeit zum aussuchen und lass Dir nicht in 5 Minuten 10 Fische andrehen.


----------



## hipsu (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hallo Silvio,

ich komme auch aus Halle/Saale (Trotha). Habe zwar keine __ Shubunkin (denke ich ) aber hätte kleine Goldfische. Wenn sie über den Winter kommen könntest du dir im Frühjahr welche abholen


----------



## dersil (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

@ Inken

Danke für Deine Antwort
Klasse Bilder und so schön klares Wasser, daran muß ich noch arbeiten.
Eine Fahrt zur Nordsee ist nicht im Plan - aber Danke für Dein Angebot 


@ Anett

 hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können
und Danke für die Tipps zur Auswahl 


@ hipsu

Danke auch Dir für Deine Antwort
doch hab ich schon Angebot für Goldies


Sorry für die Sammelantwort, aber in manchen Foren, hätte wer nach Spam gerufen, wenn ich unterteilt hätte - hier auch?

mit liebGruß
Silvio


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hi Silvio,

so ist es genau richtig!


----------



## dersil (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

@ alle

wollte mich mal in Erinnerung rufen

suche immer noch eine Quelle um Shubunkis zu erwerben

weiß keiner Rat?


----------



## Christine (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hi Silvio,

es ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die Zeit. Im Frühjahr gibt es bestimmt auch Angebote in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## dersil (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hallo Christine

Vielleicht bin ich ja im falschem Thema 

suche Händler wo ich wenn es Zeit ist - Shubunkis aussuchen und erwerben kann.

ich hab mal selber gesucht

z.B. Händler 1

leider habe ich eben mit der online Suche keine weiteren entdecken können, und eben gehofft, das hier wer Adressen weiß, die in meiner Nähe liegen.

ich bin im falschen Thema  stimmts?

kannst du mich verschieben?

oder wo soll ich hin mit meiner Anfrage?

Danke schon mal


----------



## goldfisch (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Hallo Silvio,
die Website aus meiner PN ist wieder teilweise online. Das sind ca. 10 km von Dir. Dort konnte ich mir die Nachzucht selbst rauskeschern. Sehr schöne Shubunkis. Eigene Koi hat er auch. Ich bin nun aber kein Koifan.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## dersil (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Shubunkis*

Danke Jürgen

Prima Tipp - leider keine PN bis jetzt

10 km klinkt SUUPII
wenn du magst verrat doch hier einfach nur den Ort


Danke

*PN nun doch da
hab mal eine E-Mailanfrage gemacht*


----------



## Wild (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Händler/Züchter von Shubunkis nahe Halle*

Hallo,
am Dessauer Platz, bei Aldi, nur ein bischen weiter hinten, gibt es ein sehr gutes Zoo-Fachgeschäft. Da gibt es im Frühjahr hundertprozentig welche!
Gruß Norbert


----------



## dersil (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Händler/Züchter von Shubunkis nahe Halle*

Hallo Norbert

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp


----------



## Annett (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Händler/Züchter von Shubunkis nahe Halle*

Moin.

Ich hab sogar *gestern* im Fressn**f im Sachsenpark (direkt an der Neuen Messe Leipzig) Shubunkis gesehen. Nicht viele und sicher nicht die allerschönsten Exemplare, aber ich denke, dass jeder Händler auch die gewünschten Fische bestellen würde.
Daher: Keine Panik.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Händler/Züchter von Shubunkis nahe Halle*

Die gibts es im Frühjahr überall und sicher auch hier im Forum ! 
Nutz doch einfach mal die Mitgliederkarte und schau wer bei Dir in der Nähe wohnt. 
Die Leute kannst Du ja dann im Frühjahr anschreiben. 

Jetzt ist echt noch etwas früh sich darum Gedanken zu machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## dersil (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: suche Händler/Züchter von Shubunkis nahe Halle*

Hallo Annett and Wuzzel

Danke für Eure Antworten

vermittle ich wirklich Panik? oder Eile?

ich würde ungern vom Baumarkt und/oder kleineren Zoo"fach"geschäften Fische holen wollen.
Ein Züchter privat oder gewerklich sollte es schon sein.

@Wuzzel
Tipp mit der Mitgliederkarte werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------

